# Qucik Dehydrator Jerky



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup liquid smoke
3 cups soy sauce
1/2 lb brown sugar
4 lbs meat turkey, or fish will work. cut into 1/8 thick pieces. 

In a plastice bowl with tight fitting lid, mix all ingredients together, except the meat. Let stand for 5 mins. Place meat in marinade and secure lid and let stand for 10 mins sahking bowl every few mins. drain meat in colander. Place on dehydrator trays. Set vents to full open. Dry 24-48 hrs.


----------

